# Impact Sockets



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I need to replace my set of 1/2" deep impacts. They are a Snap-On set that I have had for years and they are rounding out and splitting. I have a recent set of Mac swivel impacts and I like them. I am not really brand specific. Many basic wrenches, sockets etc are Craftsman and Husky with more specialized tools and pieces from the "professional companies"

I asked all the local tool vans. Snap-On, Mac, Matco about impact sets. They all want aboutt $350 for a individual 12-14 piece sets of SAE and Metric. This means I will have over $700 just in deep sets. 

Anyone have a cheaper set that they have used that hols up well? I don't use them everyday, but need them when working on plows, trucks, mowers etc.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

I always go with harbor freight when it comes to tools I don't use much. Its all hardened steel so it should hold up for a while at a fraction of the cost of a snapon set


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Flipper;1267809 said:


> I need to replace my set of 1/2" deep impacts. They are a Snap-On set that I have had for years and they are rounding out and splitting.


I don't understand your questionIf they are Snap-On tools they are warrantied for life! you just find a Snap-on dealer and trade them in for a BRAND NEW SET. I trade my 1 1/2" , 1 1/8",15/16 and 3/4 in every few years. That is the beauty of Snap-On toolsussmileyflag Buy the tool once,and as long as you do not lose it you will have that tool forever. I buy broken snap-on tools at auction because I know I can trade them for new tools from the snappy guy when he comes by on Thursdays.

Plus Snap-On DOES NOT say "made in China"ussmileyflag


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Snap-On, Mac, Matco, Craftsman, Proto, SK, Cornwell all have lifetime warranty. I'll buy your worn out Snap-On sets. Another good place to find "used" tools are garage sales. Last year one of the neighbor kids stopped by and had a 1/2" and 9/16" Snap-On wrench that he bought for $.50ea at the garage sale down the street. So I went down there and bought the rest of the wrench set 1/4"-1 1/4" for $5.00 and gave Ethan a set of Craftsman wrenches for his 2 Snap-Ons. The kid is 9 and likes to come down and help if I'm wrenching on something.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1267826 said:


> Snap-On, Mac, Matco, Craftsman, Proto, SK, Cornwell all have lifetime warranty. I'll buy your worn out Snap-On sets.


ditto


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

You should be able to get a decent set of craftsman SAE and metric for around $100 each. Its been a while since I looked at Sears, but I think that was what they were asking.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I thought so to. Problem is that the Snap-On guy says "they don't make those anymore. They have newer ones." SO I said "Give me a comparable set." He doesn't want to. I get him not going the extra mile for me, I am not running a shop with 15 grand worth of tools. One of the reasons I don't call on him anymore. 

I have an e-mail into Snap-On. I figure at some point I will get it resolved but meanwhile wanted to get something, figuring I can through them in the over the road toolbox we have and use them in the field. 

I will take a look at Craftsman. They only problem I have had with them is getting one socket or one wrench when one breaks. Always part of a set.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with the Harbor Freight.if you don't use them a lot. I buy a lot of screw drivers there because the screwdriver fairy keeps stealing mine.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Flipper;1267936 said:


> I thought so to. Problem is that the Snap-On guy says "they don't make those anymore. They have newer ones." SO I said "Give me a comparable set." He doesn't want to. I get him not going the extra mile for me, I am not running a shop with 15 grand worth of tools. One of the reasons I don't call on him anymore.
> 
> I have an e-mail into Snap-On. I figure at some point I will get it resolved but meanwhile wanted to get something, figuring I can through them in the over the road toolbox we have and use them in the field.
> 
> I will take a look at Craftsman. They only problem I have had with them is getting one socket or one wrench when one breaks. Always part of a set.


You can get individual wrenches or sockets at Sears Not sure why you are having so many issues with tools


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

i use northern tool they have good stuff reasonsible


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Use the cheapo sunnex brand every day in the shop have not had a failure yet got them from tool warehouse.com


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll give you $50 for your old set


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

basher;1267816 said:


> Plus Snap-On DOES NOT say "made in China"ussmileyflag


They don't, but you notice the new Dual 80 ratchets they're peddling these days don't say "USA" either. I pointed this out to the Snappy dealer and his response was "they must have forgot to put that on."


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1267826 said:


> Snap-On, Mac, Matco, Craftsman, Proto, SK, Cornwell all have lifetime warranty. I'll buy your worn out Snap-On sets. Another good place to find "used" tools are garage sales. Last year one of the neighbor kids stopped by and had a 1/2" and 9/16" Snap-On wrench that he bought for $.50ea at the garage sale down the street. So I went down there and bought the rest of the wrench set 1/4"-1 1/4" for $5.00 and gave Ethan a set of Craftsman wrenches for his 2 Snap-Ons. The kid is 9 and likes to come down and help if I'm wrenching on something.


when that 9 year old kid grows up he will realize what he traded


----------



## Welderguy24 (Dec 30, 2007)

Read the fine print on craftsman tool, IIRC Impact sockets are NOT warrantied. I run Snap on and Matco tools but for impact sockets i use Ingersoll Rand, Sunex, and Grey Pneumatic, all very good tools.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

swtiih;1268143 said:


> when that 9 year old kid grows up he will realize what he traded


What, I didn't screw him I gave him a 1/4"-3/4" Craftsman set for 2 Snap-On's. He's always coming over to put air in his bike and asking me to fix stuff for him. Pretty sure he has more tools now than his dad. He's a good kid he's always at the house especially if I work late and just drag a skid home instead of dropping it off. I can't tell you how many bucket rides I've given the neighbor kids. Then last summer his dad bought him an OLD moped that didn't run guess who got to fix that during the busiest part of the season


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

The harbor Freight stuff seems ok. After I ran my mower slowly over a short stump, The blade tightened up to the spindle nice and smooth like ya hear. I tried and tried to loosen that blade but it wasn't going to give. So I went to Harbor Freight and bought their large wrenches $20, needed a 1" er.
Put that on there an wouldn't you know I turned it into a 1.25 wrench. Now I had two 1.25 " wrenches. So my neighbor got wind of my predicament and offered me his handy dandy trusted Craftman 1" wrench. And lo and behold I turned that into a 1.125 " wrench. I took it to sears and got him a new one. And used a small sledge in the vise to turn mine back into a 1". So needless to say I took one of my old lawn blades and cut it in half and grinded out a one inch notch. This worked. So the harbor Freight stuff seemed just as strong to me. Oh yeh I also cracked the JHWilliams socket I got from my grandfathers era first.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

For 10 years I was the "Mac Man" in town here. 

The Snap-On guy is trying to hose you, plain an simple.The tools cost a bunch extra BECAUSE of the service provided. 

Call the company direct to complain as e-mail ,at times, mysteriously get deleted. No need to get abusive over the phone but be sure to complain loud. That is why you bought them to start with and do not take the BS of design change. 

U.S. Internet Customer Service by phone* 
Call our toll free number at 877-762-7664 
Monday - Friday, 6:30 a.m. - 5:30 p.m. Central Time 
*U.S. Customers only 

Snap-on Equipment Service: 
For on-site equipment service, parts, technical support for Snap-on, Sun, John Bean 
USA: 800-225-5786 
Canada: 800-225-5786


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Flipper;1267936 said:


> I thought so to. Problem is that the Snap-On guy says "they don't make those anymore. They have newer ones." SO I said "Give me a comparable set." He doesn't want to. I get him not going the extra mile for me, I am not running a shop with 15 grand worth of tools. One of the reasons I don't call on him anymore.
> 
> I have an e-mail into Snap-On. I figure at some point I will get it resolved but meanwhile wanted to get something, figuring I can through them in the over the road toolbox we have and use them in the field.
> 
> I will take a look at Craftsman. They only problem I have had with them is getting one socket or one wrench when one breaks. Always part of a set.


Thats bull. You have a lazy rep. Mine wouldnt even blink an eye. Got a buddy in another reps territory that could turn them in for you?


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thats BS that he wont trade them in. Guess he is just trying to make a sale on new ones. Guess he doesnt realize that now u wont go tohim first when you want to buy something


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Personally, I'd take the set of Craftsman over the 2 Snap-on wrenches any day. And yes, the Snap-on guy is trying to get you to buy a new set from him- call Snap-on directly or find another Snap-on guy - this one's not being helpful so personally, I would not give him my business going forward for anything.

Snap-on will replace the set with something comparable. I have had to argue with a Sears in the past about the warranty - seems they forget it's satisfaction guarantee, not tool life guarantee occasionally.

FWIW, all my impact sockets are cheapies- Cummins tool, Harbor freight type stuff- and one set has been in use for over 15 years. Never rounded/split one to this point. Not worth it to me personally to spend big $$ on Snap-on/Mac/Proto when Husky Craftsman and some others are essentially just as good.
I get the Made in the US stuff - Snap-on air tools used to be all made 2 miles from where I work. Craftsman and Husky are made in US too - and Harbor freight is lifetime guarantee...


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Update.

The Mac van stopped by today. He is going to take the Snap-on deep sets I have for an even trade on a complete set of SAE / Metric standard and deep. Over 60 sockets! Of course, he did not have the sets on the truck. He will have them for next week. He wants my business I guess.

In the meantime I have some cheaper sets that should be delivered tomorrow and then can serve as my over the road set.

So, I sent a follow up to Snap-On corporate, advising them that they need to step up to the plate or lose my all my business.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Flipper;1268409 said:


> Update.
> 
> The Mac van stopped by today. He is going to take the Snap-on deep sets I have for an even trade on a complete set of SAE / Metric standard and deep. Over 60 sockets! Of course, he did not have the sets on the truck. He will have them for next week. He wants my business I guess.
> 
> ...


That's great of the Mac guy to do that, that would be enough for me to do buisness with him. Soooo how is Snap-On going to step up now that you just traded off the tools in question?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

swtiih;1268143 said:


> when that 9 year old kid grows up he will realize what he traded


Wasn't tryng to say you screwed him. Was more of a joke on my part. He got a decent set of wrenches for the trade.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I haven't traded anything yet. I would have if he had the sets on the truck. I told the MAC guy to come back when he had the sets and in the meantime I was going to let Snap-On know. So Snap-On has until next week. The Mac guy meanwhile left me catalog of course, some promotional stuff, giftcards, a couple loaner impacts to test out and a 3/8" stubby rachet.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I was nosing around Walmart the other day and saw they had $20 sets of deep well impact sockets, sae and metric.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

tawilson;1268521 said:


> I was nosing around Walmart the other day and saw they had $20 sets of deep well impact sockets, sae and metric.


they won't last long


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Flipper;1268409 said:


> Update.
> 
> The Mac van stopped by today. He is going to take the Snap-on deep sets I have for an even trade on a complete set of SAE / Metric standard and deep. Over 60 sockets! Of course, he did not have the sets on the truck. He will have them for next week. He wants my business I guess.
> 
> ...


Not a mac fan myself ( no reason really), but good reps are far and few. Congrats on getting something worked out!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW, Snap-on guys are contractors, not Snap-on employees directly. They "buy" the tools from Snap-on and resell them to the customers in the territory they are given from Snap-on. I imagine Mac is the same - it's in the Mac guy's interest to give you a deal like that especially with your current frustration with the snap-on guy - I would have done the same thing too. (Then he'll talk to a friend and find a Snap-on dealer to swap them under warranty and prob resell them on eBay. If nothing else, the cost of the tools he's swapping to you are a deduction for him in his taxes - advertisement.)


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Make sure the MAC sockets have "USA" on them. I'm seeing more & more MAC stuff that's being made overseas. They won't admit it, but they're not all being made here anymore.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I don't doubt he'll end up getting them swapped out. If Snap-On doesn't want to deal with me let him have the hassle. He got a new customer. As I said earlier, I am not brand specific, my toolbox has so many brands from Husky and Craftman up to Cornwll and Snap-On. It doesn't really matter as long as I have what I need.

I don't really care where they are made. Most of my "American" trucks are made elsewhere but that's a whole other discussion. If he will give me a lifetime no questions warranty on them I am happy.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Flipper;1268826 said:


> I don't really care where they are made. Most of my "American" trucks are made elsewhere but that's a whole other discussion. If he will give me a lifetime no questions warranty on them I am happy.


My point is if I wanted Chinese tools I'd go to Harbor Freight, and sure as heck wouldn't swap my Snappy stuff for them.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I understood your point. Lots of American stuff I buy falls apart just like Chinese stuff. So, it really doesn't matter to me anymore as long as it has a lifetime warranty.


----------

